#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro instalador de redes cabeadas e fibras

## fhrede

Estamos procurando profissionais que sabiam instalar redes cabeadas (RJ45) e efetuar instalação de fibras ópticas.

Podem entrar em contato por aqui mesmo, e posteriormente marcamos reunião.

LOCAL PARA ATUAÇÃO TÉCNICA:
SP-CAPITAL

----------


## Adilson10

Nossa que Pena amo fazer esse trabalho é exatamente oque eu fazia na último empresa, adoraria me candidatar a esse vaga mas já vou começar trabalhar em outra empresa!

----------


## infoservwireless

Preciso Profissionais para Vera Cruz-RS, Atendente de Suporte Técnico e Técnico Instalador de Cabos Fibra e Lan.

----------


## Adilson10

Olá bom dia, me mande detalhes da vaga tenho interesse.

----------

